# (UPDATED) HOWTO: Brother MFC scan and print with sane & cups

## kernelOfTruth

You have been looking and trying a long time to get your Brother MFC scanner to work with sane, right?

Now let's get it working:

here, you get alle drivers you need: 

http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/

I'll show you the installation on the basis of my MFC-5840CN AIO:

Update7: this drivers work fine with x86 & x86_64 (amd64 / em64t) 

(if you follow the guide at brother's site)

 0. Installing the required kernel version 

Update3: the Brother bscan2 and bscan backends have been updated and should work pretty fine with the most configurations 

 Big thanks to the Brother linux-driver team !    :Very Happy:  

Install the newest gentoo-sources by typing in (if you haven't already got them / this step is optional):

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

While emerge is downloading the kernel-sources you can move on installing the other needed stuff, simply open up another konsole / terminal

 1. Getting your system ready 

Next install rpm & tcsh, sane-frontends, sane-backends and xsane or kooka and if not already installed hotplug (if needed: gimp)

The last two are graphical frontends to sane; rpm & csh are both needed by the *.rpm-packages (unfortunately the source installation method didn't work for me):

```
emerge rpm tcsh sane-frontends sane-backends xsane kooka hotplug gimp 
```

(i've emerged both xsane and kooka & in addition to that: gimp)

if you want a neat interface for scanning with sane add the following line to your /etc/portage/package.use

```
media-gfx/sane-frontends gimp

```

probably you'll have to unmask the latest versions of sane-backends, sane-frontends and xsane, if you're running stable:

```

echo "media-gfx/sane-frontends" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-gfx/sane-backends" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-gfx/xsane" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

if it should be hard masked:

 WARNING! only do this if you know what you are doing 

 If you don't know what you are doing (you should   :Wink:  ), consult the gentoo handbook: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1 

```
echo "media-gfx/sane-backends" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

```
echo "media-gfx/sane-frontends" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

```
echo "media-gfx/xsane" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Add hotplug to the default run-level to let your system recognize your printer, when the usb-cable is plugged in

```

rc-update -a hotplug default

```

  Update(4) 

the functions of coldplug should now be handled by the new udev (for those running ~x86)

2. Fetching driver's from the brother's site 

if you just want to scan, you'll only need one rpm, which can be found here: 

http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/sane_drivers.html

in my case it's the "brscan2" rpm-package 

but since it's a AIO multifunctional printer, you'll probably also want to make it print   :Wink: 

so here are the needed links:

(1) http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html

here you'll find an lpr-driver which you'll need for the cupswrapper (perhaps also for the sane-driver? i've installed them all so i don't know how the dependencies are ...)

(2) http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html

the needed cupswrapper driver

if you just wanted to make your printer print you're almost done:

your printer / AIO should be connected to your computer   :Wink: 

open up a browser, type in 

```
127.0.0.1:631
```

 (cupsd should be installed & running: 

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

)

then add your printer (if it isn't already in the list):

the connection should be 

```
/dev/usb/lp0 
```

know you're all set (for printing)

 the scanning part  

(3) http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/sane_drivers.html

behind this link you'll find the sane-drivers 

3. Now configure and compile you kernel  

cd /usr/src/linux

```
make menuconfig
```

here's an excerpt from my .config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m
> 
> # NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'
> ...

 

compile them as modules so you can unload one or another if needed (sometimes usb-storage interferes with usblp   :Confused:  )

don't forget to activate:

 *Quote:*   

> [*]   USB device filesystem                                   

 

if you're all done you can cook it:

```
make && make modules && make modules_install && make install 
```

 DON'T FORGET TO ADD A NEW SECTION TO YOUR grub.conf or lilo.conf (if adding a new kernel) !!

4. Reboot!  

Reboot your system to the new cooked kernel, you'll be able to scan in no time from here on ...

5. Install the drivers  

here the commands for me:

```
rpm -ivh --nodeps MFC5840CNlpr-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm

rpm -ivh --nodeps cupswrapperMFC5840CN-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm

rpm -ivh --nodeps brscan2-0.0.2-1.i386.rpm

```

After the installation the printer still doesn't work with cups-1.2* , so:

just copy /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapper* to /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapper* (this changed with the new version)

and you should be going fine with cups-1.2*   :Smile: 

6. Last steps  

Add the following line to your fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> usbfs                   /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           auto,devmode=0666       0 0

 

umount your /proc/bus/usb

```
umount /proc/bus/usb 
```

remount /proc/bus/usb

```
mount /proc/bus/usb 
```

and type in:

```
mknod -m 666 /dev/usbscanner c 180 48 
```

(if that sequence/order shouldn't help: first unmount /proc/bus/usb, type in "mknod -m 666 /dev/usbscanner c 180 48" without "" and remount /proc/bus/usb)

7. Is it working for you ? It took pretty long for me at the beginning to work ...  

you can check if it it's properly detected by typing in (in the console) / a terminal-window and should get similar results:

```
sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9, product=0x016e) at libusb:003:002

```

```
scanimage -L

device `brother2:bus3;dev2' is a Brother MFC-5840CN MFC Scanner
```

Fire up xsane or kooka:

ALT + F2 -> kooka

ALT + F2 -> xsane

and select your device, for example:

 *Quote:*   

>  Brother        MFC-5840CN          MFC Scanner           [brother2;bus2;dev2 ]

 

ideally it should work and you're all set: congrats   :Very Happy: 

in my case it doesn't work for the normal user and I have to be root to be able to scan  :Crying or Very sad:  , I know: it has to do with the udev-rules / hotplug-...

but in the moment I haven't got much time, so this problem should be fixed in the future and added to this howto sometime

So if you get an error message like the following:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to open device `brother2:bus3;dev2`: 
> 
> Error during device I/O. 

 

try to fix the access rules in the /proc/bus/usb-section by chmodding or simply execute xsane (or your favorite scanning application) with

root rights (remember: this can be a security problem!)

Is it working for you?? I'm looking forward to hear from you   :Smile: 

8. Troubleshooting: If it doesn't work for you: (the following steps shouldn't be necessary any more!)  

add / change to the following:

 If you are using the brscan-backend 

/etc/sane.d/brother.conf

#port /dev/usb/lp0

#port /dev/usbscanner

#brother2 /dev/usbscanner

#usb 04f9 016e -> applicable for MFC5840CN only ??? to get yours: type sane-find-scanner -q

usb 0x4f9 0x16e 

option connect-device

/etc/sane.d/dll.conf

brother

 If you are using the brscan2-backend 

simply create a new file in /etc/sane.d -> /etc/sane.d/brother2.conf

and add 

```
port /dev/usb/lp0 
```

/etc/sane.d/dll.conf

brother2

 Other 

/etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap

# Brother|MFC 5840

libusbscanner            0x0003      0x04f9   0x016e    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00

       0x00               0x00000000

update 1:

added coldplug and hotplug to the install guide

update2:

added information concerning kernel-version & printer-communication

update3:

added new information at the end of the post to make the backend / scanner work with up-to-date kernels

update4: 

redid the whole howto, hopefully it should work on most of the hardware configurations

update5:

made some minor changes

update6: 

added udev-rules

update7: 

cups-1.2* support / howto

----------

## Noven

I've got a Brother MFC 4800 and your instructions worked for me. Later on I'll write the udev rules for the device and send them to you to enhance your howto. Thanks for a simple and effective howto.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Sweet  !

great that it works for you, too & thanks in advance    :Smile: 

----------

## kgraysiue80

I was recently given a Brother DCP 1000.  I have successfully set up the printer part of it.  Not so lucky with the scanner portion.  I followed the directions on the website and then saw your discussion here and followed these (essentially the same) directions.  I think my problem may have something to do with the fact that my device is not in the /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap.  If I do a "sane-find-scanner" command I get the following output, which I think is a positive sign.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the
> 
>   # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your
> ...

 

However, when I run "cat /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap | grep 0x4f9" I get the following output.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04f9   0x010f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000
> 
> libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04f9   0x0111    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000
> ...

 

I am new to linux scanning and I am open to suggestions.

Thanks

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi   :Smile: 

have you used the "brscan"-package? just in case you installed "brscan2"

probably you'll have to add "brother" to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf

have you added the following 

```
usb 0x4f9 0x0112
```

and commented out 

```
usb 0x4f9 0x16e 
```

 (in this case it doesn't fit to your scanner / printer) to

/etc/sane.d/brother.conf ?

if not, try that and

just add another line to libsane.usermap

```
libusbscanner 0x0003 0x04f9 0x0112 0x0000 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

0x00 0x00000000 
```

 *Quote:*   

> 0x0112 

 

should be the device code of your scanner

if that doesn't work

open up a konsole / xterm / terminal 

type in 

```
su
```

enter your root password and then type in 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

plug out your scanner / printer and plug it in again (at least hotplug should be running)

then you'll find something like:

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x0065
> 
> Feb  8 11:22:32 catherine hiddev1: USB HID v1.00 Device [Lexmark Lexmark X5100 Series] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

 

(i'm not at home so i'm working with another device)

note down the important section  *Quote:*   

> 0x043D pid 0x0065

  and add it to libsane.usermap and brother.conf

if you get an error like the following  *Quote:*   

> usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'scanimage' sets config #1
> 
> 

  compile in the usb-storage and usbprinter drivers into your kernel as modules [called usblp, usb-storage]

in this way you can check if it's compiled in or a module:

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

```
cat .config | grep STORAGE 
```

then change:

```
CONFIG_USB_PRINTER
```

 and 

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y
```

to 

```
CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m 
```

 and 

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m 
```

normally you shouldn't get the message with "claimed by usblp" when running with a kernel <=2.6.12

----------

## kgraysiue80

Thanks for the help.  I will start from the top.

When I plug in the DCP-1000 I get the following in /var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
> 
> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0112
> ...

 

I did use the brscan package.

brother is in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf

```
cat /etc/sane.d/dll.conf | grep brother
```

 *Quote:*   

> brother

 

I put usb 0x4f9 0x0112 in /etc/sane.d/brother.conf

```
cat /etc/sane.d/brother.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #port /dev/usb/lp0
> 
> usb 0x04f9 0x0112
> ...

 

I added that line to libsane.usermap

```
cat /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap | grep 0x04f9
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04f9   0x010f    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000
> 
> libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04f9   0x0111    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000
> ...

 

XSane still cannot find the scanner.  Do you have any other suggestions?

Thanks.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

could you please also post, what /var/log/messages shows, when you try to start xsane ?

-> open up a terminal windows type in 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

 leave the window open and start xsane e.g. from another window or from the K-Menu / ...

btw. which kernel are you running? gentoo-sources 2.6.12 ? vanilla-sources 2.6.12 ?

----------

## kgraysiue80

Nothing shows up in /var/log/messages when I start xsane.  I tried to start it as a normal user and also as root.

I am running on amd64 with gentoo-sources kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r5.

Thanks again.

----------

## Aman9090

I followed your guide to just get my Brother DCP-110C printer to print. I am not concerned with scanning yet, but not even the print function is functioning properly!

I went into the cups configuration site (localhost:631) and configured my printer just fine. When I send a test print to the printer through this site, it says that it is sending the data to the printer, but it hangs here: "Sending print file, 14542 bytes..." The printer never makes any sign of life afterwards. And yes, the printer IS on.  :Very Happy:  I know that the computer sees it, because it gives: "Device URI: usb://Brother/DCP-110C".

I'm concerned. I am running amd64 with ck-sources kernel 2.6.15-r3. XSane did not give me any better results. Any help would be REALLY appreciated!!! Thanks in advance,

-Andrew

EDIT: I just discovered that you said that 2.6.15 doesn't work with the printer. Well, that's no good! I noticed that your last edit was on February 4th, however, and I am wondering if maybe, since the last edit of your post, there has been a fix to the problem? I am unable to find anything on Google or other such resources. Thanks again!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi,

in the meantime I had been on a trip to debian and back   :Confused:  I had thought that it would run on a debian-system for sure but I was wrong   :Crying or Very sad: 

since yesterday I'm installing a new gentoo-system (stage 1 on 3) and xsane is working !   :Shocked: 

now some details: I'm running an Athlon-XP (thoroughbred B) with march=athlon-xp, on gentoo testing (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86")

now to the programs and settings I needed to make it run:

these are my use-flags, change them to your liking: (you shouldn't use "hal" or "dbus")

```
USE="threads idn kdexdeltas kdeenablefinal -3dfx -wifi lm_sensors ppds -pcmcia -dbus dri pdf userlocales unicode nls nptl nptlonly pic -apm -arm -alpha -hppa -mips -sparc X pam_console musicbrainz x264 mmxext mmx2 jpeg2k aac asf sse mmx mono ipod objc gcj alsa aim arts avi bash-completion bzip2 cdr crypt cups dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg ftp kde gpm gstreamer icq java jpeg lcms lesstif mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oscar png ppds qt quicktime readline scanner slang spell svg truetype usb vcd vorbis win32codecs xine xmms xvid yahoo zlib"
```

1.) Important change from the previous configuration  (in that configuration it was working only with <=2.6.12-kernels)

I've removed my use-flags: "hal" and "dbus"

=> the brscanX-backends seem to have problems with with hal-support so I removed them 

alternatively you can also try to just disable dbus and hal:

```
/etc/init.d/hald stop && rc-update -d hald 
```

```
/etc/init.d/dbus stop && rc-update -d dbus 
```

2.) emerge the needed software

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86 USE="debug" emerge xsane 
```

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge sane-backends rpm tcsh 
```

 (perhaps more due to USE-FLAGs-dependencies, my use-flags are listed above)

3.) add yourself to the scanner-group

```
gpasswd -a <user> scanner 
```

 <user> stands for your user-name

4.) add "brother2" to the following file (only when it hasn't already been added)

/etc/sane.d/dll.conf

brother2

5.) this applies to the brscan2-backend, change /etc/sane.d/brother.conf for the brscan-backend

/etc/sane.d/brother2.conf (for the brscan2-backends)

port /dev/usb/lp0

/etc/sane.d/brother.conf (for the brscan2-backends)

port /dev/usb/lp0

notice: there's a new version of the brscan2-backend: brscan2 ver.0.0.2-1

6.) kernel-settings: 

usb-storage should be compiled as a module, the same applies to usblp (usb-printer-support)

I haven't added coldplug and hotplug to the "default"-runlevel yet so I'm still not sure if it makes a difference

update:

It doesn't so you can add hotplug and coldplug to the default runlevel:

```
rc-update -a hotplug default 
```

```
rc-update -a coldplug default 
```

7.) /etc/fstab

just add the following line like advised in the brother-sane installation-instructions:

```
none /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,devmode=0666 0 0
```

then 

```
umount /proc/bus/usb
```

```
mount /proc/bus/usb
```

```
mknod -m 666 /dev/usbscanner c 180 48 
```

8.)

load the usb-storage-module and (re)start coldplug:

```
modprobe usb-storage && /etc/init.d/coldplug restart 
```

look if the scanner has been found:

```
lsusb && scanimage -L 
```

the last step is to start your favorite scan-application:

```
xsane
```

@ Aman9090,kgraysiue80:

 Update: Brother has been very busy lately   :Very Happy:  

they have added a section in their faq for amd64-machines! 

http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/linux_faq-2.html

http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/linux_faq-2.html#2

concerning the scanner-feature/-issue: they seem to work on it *fingers crossed* 

 *Quote:*   

> Brother is now developing drivers which are designed to work on Linux distributions, Redhat, Mandriva(Mandrake), SuSE, Debian and FedoraCore. We have developed two types of driver: LPR drivers and CUPS drivers.

 

NICE !

----------

## kernelOfTruth

this additions are based on VValdo's: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-402282-highlight-cups+1+2.html

thanks! finally I'm able to scan without having to be root:

Here are the udev-rules which let you scan (with normal user privileges):

create the file 51-libsane.rules in  /etc/udev/rules.d/ and add one ore more lines:

51-libsane.rules

```
# Brother|DCP 7020

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0183", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"

# Brother|MFC 5100C

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="010f", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"

# Brother|MFC 6800

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0111", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"

# Brother|MFC 210C.

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0161", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner" 

# Brother|MFC 5840CN

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04f9", SYSFS{idProduct}=="016e", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner" 

```

you should change the idProduct according to the hardware id of your printer:

e.g. 

```
lsusb | grep Brother

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 04f9:016e Brother Industries, Ltd

```

=> 016e

now add one or more lines to /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap

in my case:

```
# Brother|MFC 5840CN

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04f9   0x016e    0x0000       0x0000   0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00   0x00               0x00000000
```

now unplug the printer / MFC:

happy printing & scanning   :Wink: 

 Update:

Brother has released drivers x86_64 for sane, too!!   :Very Happy: 

http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/sane_drivers.html 

----------

## VValdo

Just wanted to add a quick-update.  The new CUPS gave me errors printing.  (actually it wouldn't print at all.)

The problem was that /dev/usb/lp0 had the wrong group.  (root:scanner instead of root:lp)  See the thread listed above for a fix.

W

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Great! I'll add it as soon as possible at moment I have a lot to do ...

a few days ago I installed cups 1.2, but it didn't want to print, i shows the following message and I'm not able to start the printer ...

 *Quote:*   

> Filter "brlpdwrapperMFC5840CN" for printer "MFC5840CN" not available

 

i removed the printer & driver and reinstalled them but no help

I'll take another try in July, since I'm very busy right now, but it would be nice, if anyone could give some input concerning this issue ....

I played back a backup of my gentoo system, so the message above is the only thing a can say about this issue so far ...

... perhaps you got the same and already solved it ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## duby2291

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> Great! I'll add it as soon as possible at moment I have a lot to do ...
> 
> a few days ago I installed cups 1.2, but it didn't want to print, i shows the following message and I'm not able to start the printer ...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Filter "brlpdwrapperMFC5840CN" for printer "MFC5840CN" not available 
> ...

 

I get this error too. I have the MFC420CN. I wrote most of the howto on the gentoo-wiki here....

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC_420CN

If any one knows how to fix this problem please let me know, or you can feel free to update the wiki yourself.

----------

## duby2291

I think I found the fix...

http://www.cups.org/str.php?L1456

Any one brave enough to test this? It fails to apply for me.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@duby2291:

thanks for you help / input, 

the fix already seems to be applied on the newest ebuild / cups-version ?!

now I get another error message & can't start the printer

"/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb failed"

help ... anyone ?

----------

## uagent

btw, if you are getting an error stating that the filter for the MFC-420CN can't be found, copy /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC420CN to /usr/libexec/cups/filter/. I can't believe I almost gave up such an awesome printer over so stupid an error >_<

Also, added this to the end of the troubleshooting page for printing with the MFC-420CN page on the wiki.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@uagent:

Thanks a lot ! I'll give this a try a soon as I'm at home ...

----------

## conloos

ok i installed the driver, but i had a lot of problems with the borders, because KDE (Kontrollzentrum) and cups (http://localhost:631/) said the driver use A4 but he didnt.

After a lot of searching i found a thread in a smilar condition, but the user used symlinks.

solution:

edit simply:

/usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0, 

and change the "Default*...BrLetter" to "Default*...BrA4/A4" 

and then edit /usr/local/Brother/inf/brMFC210Cfunc &  brMFC210Crc and change PaperType=Letter to PaperType=A4

conLast edited by conloos on Tue Sep 26, 2006 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

conloos, does cups 1.2* work for you ?

This printer still doesn't want to work for me with 1.2* (I'm using 1.1.23-r8 right now)

----------

## conloos

i didnt tryed,

```

~ # emerge cups -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8  USE="nls pam slp ssl -gnutls -samba" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

At the moment i have a lack of time but i can try it after the 04 of November.

Con

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok, thanks

well, that's ok, I would stick to 1.1.23, since last time I tried out 1.2* and reverted to 1.1.23 it didn't work anymore   :Shocked: 

Update:

I solved the problem thanks to VValdo's post:

just copy /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapper* to /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapper*

and the printer should also work with cups-1.2*

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ok, for those, who still haven't got cups 1.2 & their brother-printer running

here are my personal notes on this problem (kudos to Denials):

\snip

 *Quote:*   

> 1. unmask cups-1.2* (~x86)
> 
> 2. rpm2targz the 2 packages
> 
> 3. tar xzpf MFC... & cupswrapper...
> ...

 

\snip

this at the moment only works on x86 for me, amd64 / 64-bit refuses to load some libraries ...

----------

## pomaranca

Hello!

I have Brother MFC-5440CN and I made it work following your steps in this howto. When connected via USB it wokrs nice, although i must be root to scan. I can also print when connected via network cable using CUPS, but i can't scan. How could i make scanning possible over network? 

I suggest you write a howto at http://gentoo-wiki.com.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

as far as I know there's already a guide for Brother printers:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC_420CN

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Brother_Printer/Scanners

but if someone is willing he can use my instructions to enhance the guide / howto ...

here's a lan printing howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC_420CN/Cups

and here is the latest version of my personal step-by-step guide:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. unmask cups-1.2* (~x86)
> 
> 2. rpm2targz the 2 packages
> 
> 3. tar xzf the 2 packages
> ...

 

----------

## Nadhor

Thanks for the guide. I installed a HL-5250DN today with Cups-1.2.6 and udev-087-r1 (udev-103 had a little bit too many problems for my liking)

With your guide I managed to install the printer just fine and cups also recognized it, but as soon as I tried to print something it gave me the error-message: "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds". After a little searching I found that if the line

```
DeviceURI usb://Brother/HL-5250DN%20series
```

gets changed to

```
DeviceURI file:/dev/usb/lp0
```

in the file /etc/cups/printer.conf cups will finally print. 

Thought I should mention it here, should anybody else run into the same trouble.Last edited by Nadhor on Wed Jan 17, 2007 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

thanks, Nadhor

this is what I forgot to add   :Rolling Eyes: 

everytime I newly install a printer I have to "modify" it under cups, since this happens rather seldom I didn't think of it, it will be added soon to my steps ...

it's also pretty strange that it sometimes works right out of the box & sometimes only with that modification ...

... but at least it works  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

hi everyone,

watch out when updating your system:

cups 1.2.8 made some changes and isn't working for me, so if you encounter problems, switch back to 1.2.7

----------

## dreamdreams

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> hi everyone,
> 
> watch out when updating your system:
> 
> cups 1.2.8 made some changes and isn't working for me, so if you encounter problems, switch back to 1.2.7

 

1.2.8 works fine for me. Mine is a 7820N.

BTW, did anybody get the "Scan" button on the machine work with Linux? If yes then it would be perfect. I got print/scan working already. Didn't try PC fax yet, I bet it works. Will write a how-to after I try it today. 

The only things left are:

1. PC Fax receive

2. Scan button on the machine

----------

## VValdo

I noticed that CUPS stopped working..  If i do

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart

as root it works again.  I'm trying to figure out why...

W

----------

## PiRmD

I'm trying to have my new DCP-750CW work. I have followed VValdo guidelines but I still have the following trouble :

- when I launch any printing job, the printer "wakes-up" but nothing is printed

- Cups seems to consider that the job is finished successfully (the job is deleted from the queue, moreover the log in debug mode states that the job is terminated with success)

- the only strange think found in cups log is the following error 

```
"cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!"
```

 (but according to google and as far as I have understood  it should not be linked to my issue)

- another strange thinks is that the files in /var/spool/cups (which I think are related to the file to be printed) belong to root:lp with permission 600 (and are filling up this directory)

The printer is connected through ethernet if it can be the root of the issue.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *PiRmD wrote:*   

> I'm trying to have my new DCP-750CW work. I have followed VValdo guidelines but I still have the following trouble :
> 
> - when I launch any printing job, the printer "wakes-up" but nothing is printed
> 
> - Cups seems to consider that the job is finished successfully (the job is deleted from the queue, moreover the log in debug mode states that the job is terminated with success)
> ...

 

which platform are you using, if I may ask: x86 or amd64?

if you're using amd64, have you copied over files to /usr/libexec/... (if using cups 1.2*), have you installed the files manually or used rpm?

sorry, I'm a bit lazy & busy right now & in addition to that I don't know anymore what VValdo's steps were ... will have a look at them later ...

----------

## PiRmD

I'm running x86 platform.

I did use the rpm packages (first to install lpr drivers then the cups wrapper)

I copy the files from /usr/lib/cups/filter to /usr/libexec/cups/filter (in fact I've created a symlink from /usr/lib/cups/filter to its new cups 1.2* location before I installed the rpm).

----------

## kernelOfTruth

I'm getting an error like the following right now on amd64, running 2.6.21-r7-git5:

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=244397

 *Quote:*   

> I [22/Apr/2007:22:32:05 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...
> 
> I [22/Apr/2007:22:32:05 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...
> 
> I [22/Apr/2007:22:32:05 +0200] Full reload complete.
> ...

 

any help appreciated

----------

## netboy1977

Dear Forum,

I can't get my Brother MFC-425CN scanner working via network.

Printing via network is fine using CUPS.

```
 brsaneconfig2 -q 
```

 says that the scanner s found:

```

Devices on network

  0 MFC-425CN           "MFC-425CN"         I:192.168.178.2

```

Nevertheless xsane does not find any scanner.

Who can help me? 

Thanks!

Dominik

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *netboy1977 wrote:*   

> Dear Forum,
> 
> I can't get my Brother MFC-425CN scanner working via network.
> 
> Printing via network is fine using CUPS.
> ...

 

did xsane work with the root account?

did you follow the gentoo wiki or did you configure it on your own? (http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC_420CN/Sane)

I'm having problems setting up my printer (MFC5840CN) up on another system (via usb): I'm getting the infamous: "Unable to copy ppd" message, like on ubuntu-forums described:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232276

unfortunately the tips don't help, on one case the printer says "Incoming Data" (or similar; translated message), the other cups says /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brldwrapper... failed (the exact version / name of that file doesn't play a role)

did anyone encounter the same behavior & can help me? cups error log says: 'exited with error message 30' or similar, which means that lpr driver isn't installed (read this somewhere), which in fact isn't true since I copied / installed that before cupswrapper

Many thanks in advance

----------

## PiRmD

I don't know if it can help but I had to modify the permission of the brother filter in order to get rid of such complain (to have it executable by world such like the other filters).I did have to do the same for the brother ppd file in /usr/share/cups/model.

EDIT : thanks to your question, I go through most of eth files installed by Brother and I discover some other permission issues (like access to /usr/local/Brother/printer and Scanner). I change them and it fixes all my scanning and printing issues !

Thus I'm still not clear of what should be the right owner and permission setting for such files. Should it be root:root with a world r--x or root:lp with no permission for world ...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *PiRmD wrote:*   

> I don't know if it can help but I had to modify the permission of the brother filter in order to get rid of such complain (to have it executable by world such like the other filters).I did have to do the same for the brother ppd file in /usr/share/cups/model.
> 
> EDIT : thanks to your question, I go through most of eth files installed by Brother and I discover some other permission issues (like access to /usr/local/Brother/printer and Scanner). I change them and it fixes all my scanning and printing issues !
> 
> Thus I'm still not clear of what should be the right owner and permission setting for such files. Should it be root:root with a world r--x or root:lp with no permission for world ...

 

thanks PiRmD   :Smile: 

you pointed me in the right direction   :Exclamation: 

ok ladies & gentlemen here are the exact permissions for the files (names may vary) how I got this pita working [thanks god I had a working system image somewhere]:

/usr/bin

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     22628 Mar 19 07:25 brprintconfij2
```

/usr/lib

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       21 May  7 10:56 libbrcompij2.so.1 -> libbrcompij2.so.1.0.2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   725444 Mar 19 07:25 libbrcompij2.so.1.0.2
```

/usr/local/Brother

```
drwxr-xr-x  6 root root                6 Mar 19 07:26 Brother
```

/usr/local/Brother/

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4 Mar 19 07:26 cupswrapper

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  2 Mar 19 07:26 filter

drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 12 May  3 06:56 inf

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  5 Mar 19 07:25 lpd
```

/usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 103199 Mar 19 07:26 cupswrapperMFC5840CN-1.0.0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 103196 Mar 19 07:25 cupswrapperMFC5840CN-1.0.0~
```

/usr/local/Brother/inf

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1468 Mar 19 07:25 brMFC5840CNfunc

-rw------- 1 lp   lp      314 May  3 06:56 brMFC5840CNrc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     13 May  7 10:56 brPrintList -> brMFC5840CNrc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    148 Mar 19 07:25 brPrintListij2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 127728 Mar 19 07:25 brio04aa.bcm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 220536 Mar 19 07:25 brio04ab.bcm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 127728 Mar 19 07:25 brio04ac.bcm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 132440 Mar 19 07:25 brio04ad.bcm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    492 Mar 19 07:25 paperinfij2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1620 Mar 19 07:25 setupPrintcapij

```

/usr/local/Brother/lpd

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1956 Mar 19 07:25 filterMFC5840CN

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1884 Mar 19 07:25 psconvertij2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 24656 Mar 19 07:25 rastertobrij2
```

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18240 Mar 19 07:26 brlpdwrapperMFC5840CN
```

----------

## netboy1977

[quote="kernelOfTruth"] *PiRmD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> thanks PiRmD  
> 
> you pointed me in the right direction  
> ...

 

Seems to me I have a different problem since permissions are set in the right way (Thanks for your input kernelOfTruth). All the relevant files are world readable. Are you sure root is the right owner?

----------

## monsieur

thank you very much for this excellent guide.   :Very Happy: 

I have a MFC 9160 -->  color scanner and b&w printer working nicely (for normal user also) with cups and xsane.

I just copy-pasted your commands (   :Embarassed:   ) and it worked perfectly.  Fixed the whole thing in around 10 minutes  :Cool: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

[quote="netboy1977"] *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *PiRmD wrote:*   
> 
> thanks PiRmD  
> 
> you pointed me in the right direction  
> ...

 

sorry for this long delay   :Sad: 

I'm pretty sure that it should be root, but you could rpm2targz your rpm-files, then check out what permissions they have inside those rpms

you could also try out to set them to root:users, but leave the file(s) with lp:lp

@monsieur:

glad it helped you   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RiBBiT

Thanks for the instructions kernelOfTruth, I got my HL-2030 up and running fine.

----------

## timor

 *PiRmD wrote:*   

> I'm trying to have my new DCP-750CW work. I have followed VValdo guidelines but I still have the following trouble :
> 
> - when I launch any printing job, the printer "wakes-up" but nothing is printed
> 
> - Cups seems to consider that the job is finished successfully (the job is deleted from the queue, moreover the log in debug mode states that the job is terminated with success)
> ...

 

I have new DCP-130C and stuck after all installation steps ;/ My problems are similar to this above.

I've tried cups versions: 1.1.23-r8 1.2.9 1.2.10-r1 - none working,

I've tried usb://Brother/DCP-130C and file:/dev/usb/lp0 uri's

Permissions are set r+w for all files

No errors in error_log

```
I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:33 +0200] commptr=""

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:33 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12509)

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:40 +0200] commptr="?op=print-test-page"

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:40 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12512)

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:40 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 36.

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:40 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 36.

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:40 +0200] Job 36 queued on "brother" by "root".

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:40 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 12513) for job 36.

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:40 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperdcp130c (PID 12514) for job 36.

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:41 +0200] commptr=""

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:41 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12515)

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:44 +0200] commptr="?which_jobs=all"

I [28/Sep/2007:11:28:44 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=12516)
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

first try to get it to print locally (usb, parallel port), then connect it to ethernet

the main thing is:

try to get right permissions on all files  #4044097 

that was the most often problem I always had

good luck

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello!

I've just installed my Brother DCP-7010L A4 scanner. It works very fine with brother2 backend, but, starting xsane I see something strange.

Here's the main xsane screenshot.

As you can see in the red circle, dimensions are 21.59 cm x 35.56 cm. 

My scanner is an A4 scanner, so it would be better if dimentions are 21.00 cm x 29.7 cm.

Scanned images take less then an A4 sheet actually. Expecially in PDF files.

How can I modify that values?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

in the preview window instead of "full size" select "DIN A4 port." or other as needed

----------

## fbcyborg

Thanks a lot!

It works!

----------

## dracozny

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> ok, thanks
> 
> well, that's ok, I would stick to 1.1.23, since last time I tried out 1.2* and reverted to 1.1.23 it didn't work anymore  
> 
> Update:
> ...

 

hmm no f/usr/lib/cups doesn't exist in my setup.

using latest version of cups as well, so far I have everything running except the printer system sends data to printer which is recieved but printer discards, and cups reports success. oh and also no lpd in /etc/init.d not sure what has to be emerged there i tried search and just get selinux library.

correction after logging out and back in I no longer can scan, running xsane from terminal i get 

```
xsane

bugchk_free(ptr=(nil))@brother_modelinf.c(467)

Aborted

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

try scanning via root - 

I know - I know you shouldn't do things with root,

but that's the only temporary solution - at least for me 

try - it - out   :Wink: 

----------

## GSValore

I'm trying to get my MFC-240C to work, but all the suggestions thus far do not seem to help.  CUPS recognizes the printer on the USB port; however, it does not seem to actually print anything.  Any jobs sit as processing endlessly.  The error log shows nothing.

My system is configured as amd64, and I've installed the driver and cupswrapper as per Brother's site's instructions.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *GSValore wrote:*   

> I'm trying to get my MFC-240C to work, but all the suggestions thus far do not seem to help.  CUPS recognizes the printer on the USB port; however, it does not seem to actually print anything.  Any jobs sit as processing endlessly.  The error log shows nothing.
> 
> My system is configured as amd64, and I've installed the driver and cupswrapper as per Brother's site's instructions.

 

you checked the files permissions:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4044097.html#4044097

they shouldn't be exactly the same, but for some files it is important, that they are executable + readable for all users

also try to follow the following steps loosely:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. unmask cups-1.2* (~x86)
> 
> 2. emerge cups tcsh a2ps
> 
> 3. rpm2targz the 2 packages
> ...

 

especially step 17 is important, then you'll see if it prints or is missing a symbolic link of libraries

good luck !

----------

## GSValore

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   17. cat test.txt | /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterMFC5840CN
> 
> 18. look, what it shows; correct errors (creating symbolic links) 
> 
> especially step 17 is important, then you'll see if it prints or is missing a symbolic link of libraries
> ...

 

Up to that point, I had already done everything and checked permissions.  I'm also running CUPS 1.3.  For step #17 I tried two things, first to just output some text file to the filter, the second was to output the data/testprint.ps file found in the /usr/share/cups/ directory.

For the latter, it spits out a ton of binary data and says "INFO: The printer is ready to print."  When using the former method, the output is as follows:

```

Error: error occurred at print phase !!

ERROR: No pages found!

```

In either case, the printer still isn't printing the test page, and I don't see an explicit error from running the filter program.[/code]

----------

## kernelOfTruth

I'm sure cups spits out an error message (it was always the time until now for me):

what does 

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

 say ? (type this before you try to print something) 

or output of syslog ?

/var/log/cups/* 

(log files might also come in handy)

----------

## GSValore

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> I'm sure cups spits out an error message (it was always the time until now for me):
> 
> what does 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's part of the problem, they don't say anything abnormal.  There's nothing in syslog regarding the USB port or CUPS.  /var/log/cups/error_log merely shows the processes were started and then nothing else.  Running dmesg shows the USB device connected.  It appears as one of the processes is stalling but it's unknown which.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> That's part of the problem, they don't say anything abnormal. There's nothing in syslog regarding the USB port or CUPS. /var/log/cups/error_log merely shows the processes were started and then nothing else. Running dmesg shows the USB device connected. It appears as one of the processes is stalling but it's unknown which.

 

ok, then let's check some more:

usbfs in /etc/fstab, check ?

permissions of /dev/usb/lp*, check ? (crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 2008-01-27 10:29 /dev/usb/lp0)

well, have a look at the gentoo-wiki.com, if there's more tips to this "problem, check ?

search for brother printer cups ubuntu @ google, check ?

----------

## GSValore

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> ok, then let's check some more:
> 
> usbfs in /etc/fstab, check ?
> 
> permissions of /dev/usb/lp*, check ? (crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 2008-01-27 10:29 /dev/usb/lp0)
> ...

 

usbfs is applied in /etc/fstab to give devices mode 0666, lp0 comes up this way as well... no other tips or suggestions work.  I tried the Ubuntu forums for them prior, everyone is basically saying the same methods on how to get it up and running, yet even following them shows no progress on my end.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

you have tcsh a2ps installed?

perhaps you need to replace /etc/init.d/cups with /etc/init.d/cupsd

in /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapper*

then execute the file

for amd64-systems it's crucial that you have a copy of the filter at /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

also check those permissions at best copy them from /usr/lib/cups/filter/br* by:

cp -a /usr/lib/cups/filter/br* /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

(step 10.a)

you also followed step 9 (also very important) ?

it's really a long way & PITA until I found out how to get it printing, but this has worked out now already for at least 3 different printers

also really important, that certain files (filters, ...) are executable & readable by all users ...

good luck   :Smile: 

----------

## GSValore

I installed tcsh last night, it seems I didn't do step #9 so I did that just now.  I had made a symbolic link to /etc/init.d/cupsd with /etc/init.d/cups and ran the wrapper before.  In /usr/libexec/cups/filter is a link to the /usr/lib/cups/filter/br* file.  There is a difference in the file layouts I have such as I have /usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc240c rather than just /usr/local/Brother (that's how the RPMs & DEBs were laid out).  All the programs & scripts appear to be world readable and executable.  There is one thing that bothers me though: in the CUPS wrapper script, you can modify it to do logging and debugging; yet, when I modify them, the result is nothing.  It's almost as if the script is never called or cannot output.

UPDATE: I did some testing by stepping through the actions found in the filtermfc240c script.  I can generate the output from the brmfc240cfilter program, which in turn says that the printer is ready to print (it generates the file to standard output).  However, if I try to cat the file to /dev/usb/lp0, it just sits there and nothing happens.  I can read from the port as SANE is able to scan images, but it's not accepting data being sent to the port I'm guessing.  The permissions are fine on /dev/usb/lp0 (0666).

----------

## GSValore

After some more testing, I found that the CUPS backend for USB will write up to a point -- about 56kiB's worth -- then stall.  This may seem odd, but could it be the fact that my printer is currently out of Yellow ink be causing it to fail printing?  I tried setting it as mono color to force black and white, but as per previous statements it didn't help.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *GSValore wrote:*   

> After some more testing, I found that the CUPS backend for USB will write up to a point -- about 56kiB's worth -- then stall.  This may seem odd, but could it be the fact that my printer is currently out of Yellow ink be causing it to fail printing?  I tried setting it as mono color to force black and white, but as per previous statements it didn't help.

 

definitely !

I once ran out of yellow ink too and it wouldn't want to print until I replaced the color   :Wink: 

----------

## dracozny

maybe a diff in model or whatnot but I have been tinkering with this for over a year now. and still have yet to print, go fig scanner works. :/

I'm running an MFC-5440cn.

i keep seeing all of this linking of files from /usr/lib/cups.....

the problem is there is no such folder.

using cat test.txt | /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterMfc5440CN

```

/usr/local/Brother//lpd/rastertobrij2: error while loading shared libraries: libbrcompij2.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ok i linked that file so that is solved however i still get the recieve data and discard bit.

```

anyways cups tries to install the printer and when sending a test page i get receiving data but thats it.

i tried both the USB and the Ethernet route, and its the same result. I prefer Ethernet since I have a windows PC as well, less to deal with in the long run.

new development on the cups configuration page I know have my printer stopped and 

"Unable to start filter "brlpdwrapperMFC5440CN" - No such file or directory."

but again refer to top of my post, there is absolutely no /usr/lib/cups, doesnt exist, as well as that file is no where in the rpm's i downloaded interesting enough if I execute the cupswrapper file it tries to delete that file anyways.

```

 # /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/cupswrapperMFC5440CN-1.0.0 

rm -f /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC5440CN

 * Stopping cupsd ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...       

```

----------

## VValdo

Quick note-- if you've just re-installed SANE lately and the Brother scanner isn't working all of a sudden (no scanner found) try adding the line:

```
brother2
```

to the file

/etc/sane.d/dll.conf

That is all.

W

----------

## piponazo

 *dracozny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm no f/usr/lib/cups doesn't exist in my setup.
> 
> 

 

I have the same problem with a Brother MFC-240C. I have install the CLPR Driver correctly but CUPS Driver installation failled at this point (This path don't exists). Anyone know what may to be ocurring?

Sorry for my bad english.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pomaranca

I have a Brother MFC-5440CN multifunctional printer (printer, scanner, fax). It is connected to my gentoo box with a network cable. My gentoo box is AMD64 with hardened multilib profile and kernel.

I would like to print with CUPS, i have already made this work on my previous gentoo box, which was x86 with hardened kernel. But now on AMD64, after everything is installed and CUPS configured the same way, the printer is simply not printing. Although CUPS says, that it is printing. No error whatsoever.

These are the steps, with which i have installed the printer:

```

rpm -ivh --nodeps MFC5440CNlpr-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm

rpm -ivh --nodeps cupswrapperMFC5440CN-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm

```

these are the Brother linux drivers from their site;

```

cp /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC5440CN /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

```

I can still print from windows  :Rolling Eyes:  so i guess there's nothing wrong with the printer.

Anyone had a similar problem with setting Brother MFC on AMD64?

----------

## tjakubowski

Thanks for the howto kernelOfTruth, it worked perfectly for my Brother DCP-357C  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *pomaranca wrote:*   

> I have a Brother MFC-5440CN multifunctional printer (printer, scanner, fax). It is connected to my gentoo box with a network cable. My gentoo box is AMD64 with hardened multilib profile and kernel.
> 
> I would like to print with CUPS, i have already made this work on my previous gentoo box, which was x86 with hardened kernel. But now on AMD64, after everything is installed and CUPS configured the same way, the printer is simply not printing. Although CUPS says, that it is printing. No error whatsoever.
> 
> These are the steps, with which i have installed the printer:
> ...

 

@pomaranca, @piponazo:

follow the howto I wrote: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4778828.html#4778828

and when copying over files use 

```
cp -a
```

 for the command (cp -a not only cp) that it copies also the exact permissions

----------

## pomaranca

at step 17 i get this message:

```
# cat test.txt | /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterMFC5440CN

/usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterMFC5440CN: line 56: /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2: No such file or directory

```

the file /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2 exists:

```
# ls -l /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24656 Apr 20  2005 /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2

# file /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2

/usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

```

but when executing it, i get the same error:

```
# /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2

bash: /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2: No such file or directory

```

i guess it's an architecture problem.

any ideas?

----------

## fbcyborg

Hi!

I've recently done an 'emerge -uDN world' and my scanner is not longer working.

Once I try to start xsane I get the message: "no devices available". I'm not sure, but it looks like some file in /etc has been updated during the last emerge.

Here's my lsusb output:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f9:0182 Brother Industries, Ltd
```

And that's the dmesg output when I switch on my scanner:

```
usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110

hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04F9 pid 0x0182

```

Any suggestion please?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *pomaranca wrote:*   

> at step 17 i get this message:
> 
> ```
> # cat test.txt | /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterMFC5440CN
> 
> ...

 

hm, I'm pretty sure it's an permissions problem:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2 
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 24656 2005-04-20 11:34 /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2

 

please check the permissions of each and every of the folders the files reside in:

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2 
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 24656 2005-04-20 11:34 /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/ | grep Brother
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  7 root root      7 2007-10-24 22:10 Brother
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/Brother/
> 
> total 4
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  9 2008-04-18 20:37 cupswrapper
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/
> 
> total 69
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14212 2007-04-10 07:32 brcupsconfig3
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/Brother/inf/
> 
> total 615
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   5604 2007-04-06 01:31 braddprinter
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/Brother/lpd/
> 
> total 32
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7909 2007-04-06 01:31 filterHL2070N
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/local/Brother/sane/
> 
> total 16
> 
> -rw-rw---- 1 root root    57 2008-06-25 09:10 BrMfc32.log
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ls -l /usr/libexec/cups/filter/
> 
> total 2191
> 
> -rwxrwxr-x 1 root root   4591 2008-04-18 20:38 brlpdwrapperHL2070N
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I've recently done an 'emerge -uDN world' and my scanner is not longer working.
> 
> Once I try to start xsane I get the message: "no devices available". I'm not sure, but it looks like some file in /etc has been updated during the last emerge.
> ...

 

Hi  :Smile: 

then it either seems to be a permissions-problem or a problem with the usb-drivers/usb-part:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -110
> 
> hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
> 
> hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

 

you tried to scan via root-account & see if that works ?

see the permissions in the answer to pomaranca

----------

## fbcyborg

Thank you kernelOfTruth, 

even though I try to scan as root, it doesn't work. Xsane tells me the same message.

Here's my permmission situation:

```
# ls -l /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterDCP7010

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7909 Apr  6  2007 /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterDCP7010
```

```
# ls -l /usr/local/ | grep Brother

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Oct  6  2007 Brother
```

```
# ls -l /usr/local/Brother/

total 20

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Aug 25  2007 cupswrapper

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Aug 25  2007 filter  <------ THIS IS DIFFERENT FOR ME

drwxrwxrwx 2 root root 4096 Aug  9 08:05 inf

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Aug 25  2007 lpd

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Oct  7  2007 sane

```

```
# ls -l /usr/local/Brother/cupswrapper/

total 36

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14212 Apr 10  2007 brcupsconfig3

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 17835 Apr 10  2007 cupswrapperDCP7010-2.0.1
```

```
# ls -l /usr/local/Brother/inf/

total 28

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  688 Aug 25  2007 brDCP7010func

-rw------- 1 lp   lp    166 Aug  9 08:05 brDCP7010rc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    8 Aug 25  2007 brPrintList

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5604 Apr  6  2007 braddprinter

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  215 Apr  6  2007 paperinf

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1623 Apr  6  2007 setupPrintcap

```

```
# ls -l /usr/local/Brother/lpd/

total 28

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  7909 Apr  6  2007 filterDCP7010

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3150 Apr  6  2007 psconvert2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 15328 Apr  6  2007 rawtobr2

```

```
# ls -l /usr/local/Brother/sane/

total 80

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1409 Sep 11  2007 Brsane.ini

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1536 Sep 18  2007 Brsane2.ini

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root  4096 Oct  7  2007 GrayCmData

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 22216 Sep 11  2007 brsaneconfig

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 22312 Sep 18  2007 brsaneconfig2

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root     1 Sep 11  2007 brsanenetdevice.cfg

-rw-rw-rw-  1 root root     1 Sep 18  2007 brsanenetdevice2.cfg

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Oct  7  2007 models2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   239 Oct  7  2007 setupSaneScan

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   581 Sep 18  2007 setupSaneScan2

```

```
# ls -l /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

total 348

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    40 Oct  6  2007 brlpdwrapperDCP7010 -> /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperDCP7010

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 Aug 31 11:28 cupsomatic -> /usr/bin/foomatic-rip

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    27 Aug 31 11:28 foomatic-gswrapper -> /usr/bin/foomatic-gswrapper

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 Aug 31 11:28 foomatic-rip -> /usr/bin/foomatic-rip

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10272 May 21 11:06 gziptoany

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 52704 May 21 11:06 hpgltops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10296 Aug 31 12:13 hplipjs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 31168 May 21 11:06 imagetops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 57112 May 21 11:06 imagetoraster

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 10412 May 21 11:06 pdftops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 47584 May 21 11:06 pstops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1914 Jun  9 18:12 pstopxl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1882 Jun  9 18:12 pstoraster

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    13 May 21 11:06 rastertodymo -> rastertolabel

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18592 May 21 11:06 rastertoepson

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 18568 May 21 11:06 rastertohp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 22800 May 21 11:06 rastertolabel

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 42592 May 21 11:06 texttops

```

Mmh.. :/ I don't see any significant permission problem. I didn't modify any permission actually.

Many thanks.

----------

## fbcyborg

Update:

I think it's a serious problem. 

The scanner doesn't work also under windows xp. 

If I push the "scan" button on the device, there's no problem (in case I would like to make a simple copy).

My computers don't recognize the scanner attached via USB. I don't know why. 

So it's not a Linux problem.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

What's happened to my scanner? It scans if I press the scan button, but it's not able to send scanned images to the PC. Mmh...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: I'm able to scan images only if I use "Scanner and Cameras" under Control Panel on windows.

Maybe I will solve the problem updating the driver...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Update:
> 
> I think it's a serious problem. 
> 
> The scanner doesn't work also under windows xp. 
> ...

 

you tried shutting it down & pulling the usb- and power plug for at least 20 minutes and then re-plug both ?

maybe it has some internal firmware problems

another suggestion would be to update the firmware (I always update the firmware to the latest to avoid known problems )  :Idea: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you tried shutting it down & pulling the usb- and power plug for at least 20 minutes and then re-plug both ?
> 
> maybe it has some internal firmware problems
> ...

 

Thank you kernelOfTruth, 

I try to shut down etc.. for 20 minutes. ... I've just unplugged it as you told me. I now wait for 20 minutes.

I've also updated the firmware to the latest version.

One more thing: I often use "Canon Scanger Toolbox 4.1" to scan images without any problem, but now it wants not work anymore.

If I use PaperPort there's no problem to scan images. In Control Panel - System - Hardware - Device Manager I can see the scanner listed in the view.

Excuse me If I talk about tests under windows (I hate it so much), but it's the only way to test if my scanner or something else is broken or not. If it works on windows, it will work also under Linux hopefully.

My DCP-7010L seems to not have a hard reset sequence or button.

I don't know why from one moment to the next, the scanner suddenly is not working anymore..  :Sad: 

Thank you.

I waited for 20 minutes: no way to get it recognized. Xsane tells me there's no scan device available.

SOLVED: it was a problem dued to a sane-backends update.

This was the first problem: "Beware also that for sane-backends>=1.0.17 to compile, the SANE_BACKENDS variable shouldn't be specified in make.conf as it may break your compilation process."

So I removed the SANE_BACKENDS variable from the /etc/make.conf file and emerged xsane and sane-backends again.

This was the second one: "Note: AMD64 users should make sure a recent version of sane-backends is installed (1.0.1 :Cool: , otherwise your scanner may not be detected"

And I've added "brother2" in the /etc/sane.d/dll.conf file (maybe it has been accidentally removed during the last dispatch-conf).

Look at this howto for further details.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, 

after a recent update my scanner doesn't work anymore.

Once I run xsane and I click on Scan, I get the following popup message:

```
Failed to start scanner: invalid argument
```

The scanner has been detected without any problem, xsane starts normally but I'm not able to scan.

sane-find-scanner -q returns me:

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9, product=0x0182) at libusb:001:004
```

I also updated sane-backends. I have no idea on why this happens.

Any suggestion please?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any suggestion please?

 

hm, not really right now

try to revert back to the versions you used before that update and if that fixes it

you guys using Brother's printer drivers:

WARNING !

quickpkg --include-config=y ghostscript-gpl before upgrading to ghostscript-gpl 8.64 or mask that package 

it seems to prevent me from being able to print with my printer(s):

 *Quote:*   

> cat test.txt | /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterHL5240 
> 
> %-12345X@PJL
> 
> @PJL JOB NAME="Brother HL-XXX"
> ...

 

----------

## fbcyborg

I don't know why, but my scanner automagically works again!   :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> I don't know why, but my scanner automagically works again!  

 

well - so I thought "Scan, dear scanner" and it scanned again   :Wink: 

any changes you made meanwhile ? did you reboot the box ?

----------

## fbcyborg

No changes meanwhile.. I reboot my box almost once a day. I usually power off it every evening.

----------

## Clad in Sky

Dear KernelOfTruth,

thank you for your thread. Worked perfectly well for the Brother HL 2140.

If you don't mind I'll make an entry in Gentoo-Wiki for this printer.

Edit: Thx to brother as well!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> Dear KernelOfTruth,
> 
> thank you for your thread. Worked perfectly well for the Brother HL 2140.
> 
> If you don't mind I'll make an entry in Gentoo-Wiki for this printer.
> ...

 

you're welcome,

sure - go ahead   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skunk

just in case somebody else is struggling for getting any kind of output with the official brother's printer driver (i did it for two days without success), i found out the foomatic driver just works (at least with a dcp-7030 printer).

all i did was emerging net-print/foomatic-db and select the recommended "Brother DCP-1200 Foomatic/hl1250" driver in cups. it has all the features of the official one (resolutions from 75 to 600 dpi, toner saving, ...) and the print quality/speed is good enough.

i had no problems with brscan2 driver, however i had to manually add 

```
0x01ea,6,1,"DCP-7030",131,4
```

 to /usr/local/Brother/sane/Brsane2.ini for getting it recognized...

----------

## Clad in Sky

There now is a how-to in Gentoo-Wiki.

If you like visit http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Brother_HL-2140 and correct it or improve it.

----------

## Daemonax

Wow, has probably been years since I've posted on this forum... Anyway, I'm looking at buying the brother HL-2140. I use gNewSense though, and so obviously don't want to install proprietary drivers.

I have read around the net that this printer works, though is limited to printing at a lower resolution, with the Free software driver named: "Brother HL-2060 Foomatic/HL1250"

I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to test this, and confirm? I am quite happy to have a printer that is limited to a lower resolution but works with a 100% free system.

Thanks to anyone that is willing to help out!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Luineancaion wrote:*   

> Wow, has probably been years since I've posted on this forum... Anyway, I'm looking at buying the brother HL-2140. I use gNewSense though, and so obviously don't want to install proprietary drivers.
> 
> I have read around the net that this printer works, though is limited to printing at a lower resolution, with the Free software driver named: "Brother HL-2060 Foomatic/HL1250"
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to test this, and confirm? I am quite happy to have a printer that is limited to a lower resolution but works with a 100% free system.
> ...

 

why not combine best of both:

speed, high resolution and opensource  :Wink: 

afaik the BR-script3 drivers / PPD files (if available from brother) are under GPL so there should be no problem per se with a completely free system

there are however some problems with some documents when printing but in that case you can use the foomatic driver   :Smile: 

----------

## Daemonax

From what I've gathered about this driver from brother for the HL-2140 printer, it requires two parts, one of which is proprietary, the LPR part. http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#HL-2140

That's why I'm just hoping someone would be nice enough to confirm for me that the "Brother HL-2060 Foomatic/HL1250" driver, which is Free software, does indeed work.

I'm fairly sure it does, but so often you find people reporting crap online, and then you test yourself and it doesn't work. If it does work though, I would imagine it should be fairly easy to modify the existing Free software driver to get high res printing working, unless of course if the high res part uses a special protocol that is locked away in the proprietary drivers.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Luineancaion wrote:*   

> From what I've gathered about this driver from brother for the HL-2140 printer, it requires two parts, one of which is proprietary, the LPR part. http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#HL-2140
> 
> That's why I'm just hoping someone would be nice enough to confirm for me that the "Brother HL-2060 Foomatic/HL1250" driver, which is Free software, does indeed work.
> 
> I'm fairly sure it does, but so often you find people reporting crap online, and then you test yourself and it doesn't work. If it does work though, I would imagine it should be fairly easy to modify the existing Free software driver to get high res printing working, unless of course if the high res part uses a special protocol that is locked away in the proprietary drivers.

 

???

the BR-script3 driver is only a PPD which is under the GPL just copy it over to the /usr/share/cups/model directory and install manually ...

anyways ... the foomatic drivers works with HL-2070 - that's the one I tested some time ago (it's slower than the proprietary Brother one) 

can't tell for the HL-2140 ...

----------

## Daemonax

Oh sorry. I don't seem to be able to find much in the way of details about this BR3-Script thing though? Doesn't seem to be much data on google....

Err woops, stupid me, would help if I was searching for the right thing. BR-Script3, not BR3-Script. Will try again.

Okay, so looking around, it doesn't look like the BR-Script3 stuff is available for the HL2140... So if anyone out there could test with the foomatic driver for the 2060, I would be really grateful.

----------

## cybermc75

Just to let you know that I was unable to use the Brother provided printer driver   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

To print, just:

emerge net-print/foomatic-db

then specify in CUPS:

Brother DCP-1200 Foomatic/hl1250

as printer driver.

Bye

----------

## mathfeel

I ran brsaneconfig2 and added the scanner over network:

```
$ sudo brsaneconfig2 -q | grep scanner

  0 MFC_scanner         "MFC-7820N"         I:192.168.1.2
```

but xsane, even running as root, still tells me no device found.

Help?

EDIT: took me a while to figure this one out.

If you don't want to use rpm, which gives all kind of complains about dependency, you can use rpm2targz to convert the rpm into a tar ball and extract as usual.

The extra step you have to do is run

```
/usr/local/Brother/sane/setupSaneScan2 -i
```

when you install and

```
/usr/local/Brother/sane/setupSaneScan2 -e
```

when you remove.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, 

I'm getting this error when trying to start xsane as user:

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So if you get an error message like the following:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Failed to open device `brother2:bus3;dev2`: 
> ...

 

The exact message is: Failed to open device `brother2:bus2:dev1': Error during device I/O.

If I try to run xsane as root it works very well.

Does anyone have any idea of what is happening?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

fbcyborg, how did you install the driver ?

it's already been some time for me (several months ago) but I believe I installed the x86_64 driver via rpm

rpm -ivh --nodeps

e.g. when the device is on Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04f9:0182 Brother Industries, Ltd

it should be 

ls -l /proc/bus/usb/002/004 

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root usb 126 Feb 14 16:48 /proc/bus/usb/002/004

and it should work without problems for the user

make sure your user is in the scanner, lp and usb group

also check the executable or read permissions of the files installed by the drivers from Brother   :Idea: 

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, my user actually wasn't in the lp group, but even adding the user also to that group, doesn't solve the problem.

Now, my user is in usb,scanner and lp.

I installed the driver as you wrote in your first post, via rpm.

My device is:

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04f9:0182 Brother Industries, Ltd Composite Device

$ ls /proc/bus/usb/007/002 -l

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root 80 Feb 14  2011 /proc/bus/usb/007/002

And this should be the problem I guess... 

But why is it in the root group?   :Confused: 

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> also check the executable or read permissions of the files installed by the drivers from Brother

 

I don't know exactly what executables to check...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> OK, my user actually wasn't in the lp group, but even adding the user also to that group, doesn't solve the problem.
> 
> Now, my user is in usb,scanner and lp.
> 
> I installed the driver as you wrote in your first post, via rpm.
> ...

 

2 ways to do that:

1) rpm2targz brscan3-0.2.5-2.x86_64.rpm the package and see what files are included, the search for that on your system via find or locate (slocate or mlocate need to be installed and a previous run of updatedb run)

2) rpm -q --filesbypkg -p ../path/to/file/brscan3-0.2.5-2.x86_64.rpm

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, thank you. 

These are the files:

```
/usr/bin/brsaneconfig2

/usr/lib64/libbrcolm2.so

/usr/lib64/libbrcolm2.so.1

/usr/lib64/libbrcolm2.so.1.0.1

/usr/lib64/libbrscandec2.so

/usr/lib64/libbrscandec2.so.1

/usr/lib64/libbrscandec2.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother2.so

/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother2.so.1

/usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother2.so.1.0.7

/usr/local/Brother/sane/Brsane2.ini

/usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/AL/brmsl09f.cm

/usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/ALL/brmsl08f.cm

/usr/local/Brother/sane/brsaneconfig2

/usr/local/Brother/sane/brsanenetdevice2.cfg

/usr/local/Brother/sane/models2/ext1.ini

/usr/local/Brother/sane/models2/ext2.ini

/usr/local/Brother/sane/setupSaneScan2
```

And these are the permissions on that files:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     37  Feb  2  2009 /usr/bin/brsaneconfig2 -> /usr/local/Brother/sane/brsaneconfig2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     26  Feb  2  2009 /usr/lib64/libbrcolm2.so -> /usr/lib64/libbrcolm2.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     30  Feb  2  2009 /usr/lib64/libbrcolm2.so.1 -> /usr/lib64/libbrcolm2.so.1.0.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  15072  Sep 18  2007 /usr/lib64/libbrcolm2.so.1.0.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     25  Feb  2  2009 /usr/lib64/libbrcolm.so -> /usr/lib64/libbrcolm.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     29  Feb  2  2009 /usr/lib64/libbrcolm.so.1 -> /usr/lib64/libbrcolm.so.1.0.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  15072  Sep 11  2007 /usr/lib64/libbrcolm.so.1.0.1

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  45104  Apr  6  2007 /usr/lib64/libbrcomplpr2.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     29  Feb  2  2009 /usr/lib64/libbrscandec2.so -> /usr/lib64/libbrscandec2.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     33  Feb  2  2009 /usr/lib64/libbrscandec2.so.1 -> /usr/lib64/libbrscandec2.so.1.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  37064  Sep 18  2007 /usr/lib64/libbrscandec2.so.1.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     28  Feb  2  2009 /usr/lib64/libbrscandec.so -> /usr/lib64/libbrscandec.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     32  Feb  2  2009 /usr/lib64/libbrscandec.so.1 -> /usr/lib64/libbrscandec.so.1.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  37064  Sep 11  2007 /usr/lib64/libbrscandec.so.1.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     37  Feb  2  2009 libsane-brother2.so -> /usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother2.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     41  Feb  2  2009 libsane-brother2.so.1 -> /usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother2.so.1.0.7

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 112832  Sep 18  2007 libsane-brother2.so.1.0.7

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1409  Sep 11  2007 Brsane.ini

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root      1  Sep 18  2007 brsanenetdevice2.cfg

-rw-rw-rw- 1 root root      1  Sep 11  2007 brsanenetdevice.cfg

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    581  Sep 18  2007 setupSaneScan2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14940  Sep 18  2007 /usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/AL/brmsl09f.cm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14940  Sep 18  2007 /usr/local/Brother/sane/GrayCmData/ALL/brmsl08f.cm

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    722  Sep 18  2007 /usr/local/Brother/sane/models2/ext1.ini

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    581  Sep 18  2007 setupSaneScan2
```

/usr/local/Brother/sane/models2/ext2.ini is missing.

Note that I have another version of the driver: brscan2-0.2.5-1.x86_64.rpm. 

Do you think the time to upgrade has come?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Note that I have another version of the driver: brscan2-0.2.5-1.x86_64.rpm. 
> ...

 

I'd say: go for it

(if a newer version is available for your specific scanner / AIO device is available)

but before: make a system-backup or some sort of backup if it worked before and you're dependent on scanning (e.g. a stage4-tarball)

I'm always doing that kind of things if critical parts (read: production, study or job-related things) are affected

good luck !  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Really? Do you think also a stage-4 is necessary?

In case of driver failure shouldn't be sufficient to uninstall via rpm and reinstall the old one?

Anyway, I'm nearly convinced it is a permission issue.

EDIT1: I created another user and added it to lp wheel audio usb users scanner groups and xsane starts!!!

Note also that I've also tried to delete my ~/.sane directory and to start xsane again, but it didn't work... I'm trying to logoff and login again.

EDIT2: And it works! Wow...

So, maybe the problem was the lp group.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Really? Do you think also a stage-4 is necessary?
> 
> In case of driver failure shouldn't be sufficient to uninstall via rpm and reinstall the old one?
> 
> Anyway, I'm nearly convinced it is a permission issue.
> ...

 

just playing on the safe side

I've had bad experiences in the past and lost lots of time due to that

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT1: I created another user and added it to lp wheel audio usb users scanner groups and xsane starts!!!
> 
> Note also that I've also tried to delete my ~/.sane directory and to start xsane again, but it didn't work... I'm trying to logoff and login again.
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Lifthanger

was anyone able to receive fax over usb?

It seems to work on Ubuntu, so it should work on gentoo?!

----------

## zoidie

I've been struggling to get printing to work with the dcp-110c.   Scanning works fine.

I've got cups to see the printer and installed the driver for it.  However, nothing happens when trying to print.

During the course of troubleshooting, I tried the following:

```
cat config.txt | /usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterDCP110C

/usr/local/Brother/lpd/filterDCP110C: line 57: /usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2: No such file or directory
```

Further searching pointed to a possible architecture problem (can't find the link to that page right now as been looking at so many!).  Can anyone confirm if this (or other Brother printers) will work on 64bit (no multi-lib) or give me any other pointers on how to get this working?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

@Lifthanger:

sorry, haven't tried installing fax - for that I use it too seldomly

you can try installing it via rpm or dpkg

copying it over manually also works but there might be issues with permissions

@zoidie:

I don't have that file here - it seemed to exist for an older version of the driver

you have the latest ?

concerning pure 64bit: I doubt that it'll work

 *file brother/usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> brother/usr/local/Brother/lpd/rastertobrij2: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped

 

(that file on my hdd is from 2007, not sure how old it's originally)

----------

## zoidie

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> @zoidie:
> 
> I don't have that file here - it seemed to exist for an older version of the driver
> 
> you have the latest ?
> ...

 

Got the latest from Brother's site - although this is dated March 2006.  It just seems a bit odd that Brother offer 64 bit scanner drivers but only 32 printer drivers...

If I set the printer up on another machine and share it, will the 64 bit machine still need the driver installed?

Edit:  I have now installed the printer on another machine and have shared both the printing and scanning functions across the network.

----------

## fbcyborg

Hey guys, 

does anyone have an idea of the reason why if I connect my Printer/Scanner to an USB 3.0 port, the scanner doesn't work?

I always get something like "failed to open device: 'brother2:bus1;dev2': Invalid Argument" and if I plug the scanner to the USB 2.0, this doesn't happen?

Is some other kernel module necessary to get the scanner working over a 3.0 port?

----------

## queen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Hey guys, 
> 
> does anyone have an idea of the reason why if I connect my Printer/Scanner to an USB 3.0 port, the scanner doesn't work?
> 
> I always get something like "failed to open device: 'brother2:bus1;dev2': Invalid Argument" and if I plug the scanner to the USB 2.0, this doesn't happen?
> ...

 

To me it happens for usb2 too. 

```
failed to initialize device: Invalid Argument"
```

Any ideas?

----------

## queen

 *queen wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Hey guys, 
> 
> does anyone have an idea of the reason why if I connect my Printer/Scanner to an USB 3.0 port, the scanner doesn't work?
> 
> I always get something like "failed to open device: 'brother2:bus1;dev2': Invalid Argument" and if I plug the scanner to the USB 2.0, this doesn't happen?
> ...

 

Same error here too on usb2.  *Quote:*   

> "failed to open device: 'brother2:bus1;dev2': Invalid Argument"

 

----------

